# How do you brush a golden



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Gracie has always had a thing for the brush. She sees one and starts bouncing off the walls! I brush her twice per week and its a wrestling match between the 2 of us and she often wins  She never lets me brush around the ears and now she has a big knot so please share any tips on keeping baby calm while brushing. Thank you


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have read here somewhere that if you have someone hold a spoon of peanut butter for them to lick, they'll let you brush them with no problem. It worked with my Molly but it gave her diarrhea. She also calms a bit if I let her chew on another brush, but it doesn't work as well as the PB. She thinks brushes are toys and that I'm playing with her when I brush her and won't hold still.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola loves brushing EXCEPT for her tail. I can do everything except that part of her anatomy. My husband has to hold her head so I can brush her tail once a week. I guess our "children" just know what they do not like and figure out how to make it very difficult.  Clipping Lola's nails is another battle of man against dog..... I win out but she does not make it easy on me!:doh:


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

The food distraction is a winner in this household. If PB is a problem, try some soft cheese or maybe mashed sweet potatoes or bananas. I try to stick the blob on the roof of Nugget's mouth so that he has to lick, lick, lick to get it all. 

If all else fails, perhaps a frozen Kong would be enough of a distraction to get the job done. I can't believe that the groomer doesn't charge double when she sees Nugget come in.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine get brushed everyday but often it is only parts for Buddy. He is still getting used to brushing. 10-15 minutes but he will let me brush every place. I keep it short and sweet with him. No food required.

The yorkies are not happy but will stay to be combed and brushed. I have brushed them daily since they were practically born for Zoey, Lucy, and Roxy.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige gets a little silly when I brush at the beginning but once I get down to business he just lays there. He like the brush except when he has burrs and he gets alot of those. I usually just use my fingers to work them out of his hair.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

I smear peanut butter on the fridge and brush while she licks it off. Most days I don't have to do that anymore but sometimes Kasey is in a mood and will not sit still!


----------

